# Outback Frames



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Do all the Outbacks have Lippett frames and how do you tell. Just wondering on my 310tb. It looks fairly strong. Welds look good.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes Keystone uses Lippert frames and several other Lippert products, along with Forest River, Jayco, etc.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

(double post in error)


----------

